# Attaching Sink to Vanity



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

allen1466 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> What is the best way to attach the sink to the vanity??
> 
> ...


Do you have a sink and vanity top that is all one unit?

I would go with caulk if it is all one unit.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Agree with Redline,

DO NOT use liquid nail....use the Silicone caulking (waterproof, standard practice for installing a sink)

If your sink were ever damaged and needed to be replaced, All you have to do is cut the silicone bead with a knife and remove. Not so with liquid nail....


----------



## allen1466 (Dec 6, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

The vanity and sink came in one box. It was a good price! It's going into the half bathroom that I'm finally finishing.

Thanks for the answers!

Allen


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

Allen if you haven't already done this, which you probably have, you can get color-match caulking for the install for times where you might see a little of it. You can match the vanity top color w/ the sealant.


----------

